# Need wheel color help



## Mattionals (Mar 9, 2005)

Ok, so I was trying to keep everything a secret but I find that I need some second opinions with wheel color. I am going to run BBS AMG Aero II 2-piece wheels and my adapters are being built right now. I currently split the wheels and I am refinishing them so I need some advice as to what color they should be. 
I have a black coupe, mind you.
My first idea was this one, to imitate 1815's MkIV:








Then my dad was questioning my idea on this, although he never has seen the color I chose I just told him off-white. I'm trying to stay away from black with a polished lip, it's too overdone for my tastes. Also I don't want anything too outthere or ricey, so I'm trying to stay with clean classy colors.
So far the car is heading in a "purple hose" direction, and also keep in mind I have a gray interior. My dad suggested matching the interior, but that would mean just respraying them silver, which is kind of a waste. Polished would look good, but I'm not about to do that as I'll be there forever polishing them, and I don't have that kind of time right now. Ideas welcome!


----------



## tt5oul (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: Need wheel color help (PDubbs20AE)*

greyish purple?


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: Need wheel color help (PDubbs20AE)*

I'd go with a cream white or cinnamon color...understated yet unique.
Kinda like this:


----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

awesome 
cinnamon ! ........
do it!


----------



## winTTer (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (BigBlackTiTTy)*

those wheels look like they have glow in the dark paint on them.
PS Glow in the dark paint would be awesome lol


----------



## tt5oul (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: (winTTer)*

id like ot see what this looks like on a TT.


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (tt5oul)*

that green / white is fugly, unless its glow in the dark as posted above, then its awesome! 
on black... I dunno the cinniman could be cool, I am also always a fan of a carbon / gunmetal with a polished lip, sure its been done before but theres a reason, it looks good!


----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

ahhh... sorry to say it ,, the grey, gunmetal, and black centers are soooo played out. it just looks to try hard now.... for those that already have it... its fine.. leave it. 
if you want contrast these days .. that glow in the dark color i do agree, isnt the nicest. it almost looks like it was once white. but through time and weather has gone yellow.. 
if you want to rock yellow then by all means. 
a solid yellow, like the yellow 20th mk4 gti's that would look wicked on a black car.
basically go any color ,but a solid color, not a week pastel attempt.
bronze, copper, cinniman, are always wicked on black. and simple colors green, yellow, orange, blue, purple, red, all go nicely too .and of course there is always white..
btw, i saw a set of azev wheels that had been done in a metalic white,and waz dooope...
had the classy white but a whole bunch of flakes of shiney silver,...


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: (winTTer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *winTTer* »_those wheels look like they have glow in the dark paint on them.
PS Glow in the dark paint would be awesome lol









I don't think GITD paint would work too well going by how my watch's glow in the dark hands do...won't ALWAYS glow (obviously) and then the luminescence of one wheel might differ from another depending on where/how much they were charged. (My watch hands both light up the same but they're not always lit up)


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (Murderface)*

cream for sure.


----------



## Mattionals (Mar 9, 2005)

*Re: (Neb)*

Well I just ate some rice pudding and I honestly thought, hey what if, lol.
Not really, but I did just eat rice pudding. My buddy said about two hours ago that he thinks white would be good, make my car look like a piano and it made me think. IVORY! Perfect!








This is going to be sooo sick!


----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

ivory would nice !.... wicked ,cant wait for pics !


----------



## Mattionals (Mar 9, 2005)

*Re: (BigBlackTiTTy)*

Hopefully soon. Stripping these suckers is a pain in the *****! First I used aircraft stripper to get the clear off (stupid thick, feels like nearly 10 mils!), then sand the faces with 80 grit on a DA, THEN hit them with media blast to get in the corners and remove machining marks.
I can't even say right now that I have ONE face completed. I spent like 4 hours today just with sanding and media blasting. I am going to strip the remaining two I have, re-strip the first two to get ALL the clear off, then hopefully this weekend hit them with the DA and media blaster again.
Painting should be, one coat of primer, then 220, then another coat of primer, then 400, then the final coat of primer, then 800, then hit it with really good single stage! Hopefully my adapters come in within a week, then I'll have everything bolted up hopefully by next weekend!
Unfortunately, it doesn't look like the bags/management will get here before the beginning of May, but no biggie, they will be on there before Dubs on the Beach!
Right now I have to get rid of all my boost leaks (got rid of the FMIC, put on the stock SMICs, looks much cleaner, and honestly I don't really think I'll see a big temp difference), wait for my new turn signal bulbs (the amber 42DD LEDs are not bright enough, so I got high intensity yellow/amber ones), and wire in resistors to the turn signals to get rid of fast blink.
Oh yea, and get a new windshield, then she'll be road ready! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Looking into the clutch too, but the cash for that I just don't have. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## edgy (May 16, 2006)

*Re: Need wheel color help (PDubbs20AE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PDubbs20AE* »_
My first idea was this one, to imitate 1815's MkIV:










Glow in the dark? That would be wicked


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (PDubbs20AE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PDubbs20AE* »_Hopefully soon. Stripping these suckers is a pain in the *****! First I used aircraft stripper to get the clear off (stupid thick, feels like nearly 10 mils!), then sand the faces with 80 grit on a DA, THEN hit them with media blast to get in the corners and remove machining marks.
I can't even say right now that I have ONE face completed. I spent like 4 hours today just with sanding and media blasting. I am going to strip the remaining two I have, re-strip the first two to get ALL the clear off, then hopefully this weekend hit them with the DA and media blaster again.
Painting should be, one coat of primer, then 220, then another coat of primer, then 400, then the final coat of primer, then 800, then hit it with really good single stage! Hopefully my adapters come in within a week, then I'll have everything bolted up hopefully by next weekend!
Unfortunately, it doesn't look like the bags/management will get here before the beginning of May, but no biggie, they will be on there before Dubs on the Beach!
Right now I have to get rid of all my boost leaks (got rid of the FMIC, put on the stock SMICs, looks much cleaner, and honestly I don't really think I'll see a big temp difference), wait for my new turn signal bulbs (the amber 42DD LEDs are not bright enough, so I got high intensity yellow/amber ones), and wire in resistors to the turn signals to get rid of fast blink.
Oh yea, and get a new windshield, then she'll be road ready! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Looking into the clutch too, but the cash for that I just don't have. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

That sucks. But the effort is worth it all in the end!


----------



## winTTer (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (Neb)*

Just a thought...


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (winTTer)*

ahahah http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MidwestDubMafia (Sep 24, 2007)

Bronze/copper = WIN! or just plain silver would look great with say gold bolts!


----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

PEARL NECKLACE FOR THE WIN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mattionals (Mar 9, 2005)

*Re: (winTTer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *winTTer* »_Just a thought...

























Must.
Have.
Where did the swatch come from? I think we have a winner.


----------



## winTTer (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (PDubbs20AE)*

hahaha i found it at my grandmothers house in the bathroom. No idea what brand.


----------



## zetarhopike (Oct 6, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *PDubbs20AE* »_Where did the swatch come from?

You can probably get it here or here











_Modified by zetarhopike at 11:56 AM 4-16-2010_


----------



## Mattionals (Mar 9, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (zetarhopike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zetarhopike* »_
You can probably get it here or here








_Modified by zetarhopike at 11:56 AM 4-16-2010_

Ha! I'm stripping the clear and DA'ing the rest today. Hopefully I can blast them this weekend.


----------



## zetarhopike (Oct 6, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *PDubbs20AE* »_Hopefully I can blast them this weekend.

<--Insert another pervert comment here--/>
On a serious note, those wheels are sick! I can wait to see them when you are done! Is the Merc logo a center cap or is that part of the wheel?


----------



## Mattionals (Mar 9, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (zetarhopike)*

Merc logo is a centercap. I'm not running the Merc logo either, I'm running these:


----------



## zetarhopike (Oct 6, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Are they heavy? I googled and couldn't find the weight listed anywhere.


----------



## MidwestDubMafia (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (PDubbs20AE)*

I almost bought those wheels from 1815 but cudnt support the funds. My favorite wheels of all time along with Leon Hardiritt ordens. Hope they look great as there an option for me when i get a TT


----------



## Mattionals (Mar 9, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (zetarhopike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zetarhopike* »_Are they heavy? I googled and couldn't find the weight listed anywhere.

I haven't weighed them, and I'll get back to you on that because I honestly can only tell you how much the faces weigh, but I'd suspect stupid heavy.
I'd almost be willing to say that each face could be an easy 20 pounds, but that is using my built in "if I drop this on my foot, how many toes will I generally break" calculator.


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (PDubbs20AE)*

Theres two sets of those for sale on RB wheels and I want them so bad for my w202! 
I say the cinnamon color would be way sick or maybe an anodized color if you really wanna stick out. Another sweet understated finish is black chrome then black chrome your rings! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## omarquez510 (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (M-Power M3)*

where the hell would you find a custom paint like this? Powdercoat? Spray can?


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (omarquez510)*


_Quote, originally posted by *omarquez510* »_where the hell would you find a custom paint like this? Powdercoat? Spray can? 

paint shop?


----------



## Mattionals (Mar 9, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (cdougyfresh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cdougyfresh* »_
paint shop?

Si Señor! Plus my adapters came in today! I have to give a shout out to Matt at 1552/Adaptec for making by far the most beautiful adapters I have ever seen!


----------



## omarquez510 (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (PDubbs20AE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PDubbs20AE* »_
Si Señor! Plus my adapters came in today! I have to give a shout out to Matt at 1552/Adaptec for making by far the most beautiful adapters I have ever seen!

You getting them to mix up paint and put it in a rattle can? Or are you having tbhem paint the wheels for you?


----------



## Mattionals (Mar 9, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (omarquez510)*


_Quote, originally posted by *omarquez510* »_
You getting them to mix up paint and put it in a rattle can? Or are you having tbhem paint the wheels for you?

Have them mix it, then I spray 'em. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mattionals (Mar 9, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (PDubbs20AE)*

I thought of something interesting. What about Lamborghini "White Balloon Metallic"? It's pearl white really. I've always wanted to do pearl white, as I really think it is super classy, as long as the pearl doesn't get overdone.


----------



## omarquez510 (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (PDubbs20AE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PDubbs20AE* »_I thought of something interesting. What about Lamborghini "White Balloon Metallic"? It's pearl white really. I've always wanted to do pearl white, as I really think it is super classy, as long as the pearl doesn't get overdone.

Im/ thinking of doing a pearl beige. But it won't look as sick on my fat fives as it would on other wheels. Who knows though? I might just try it just for ****s.


----------



## Mattionals (Mar 9, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (omarquez510)*

Well the lambo "white balloon" idea is stupid stupid stupid expensive, and any white pearl is still too pricey for wheels. Unfortunately I'm back to square 1 here, and I'm running out of time.
Might do the cinnamon thing.
_EDIT:_ Since I didn't get my wheels back from the machine shop today, it looks like I'll be rolling on the fat fives for now, with an order for some el cheapo tires for Wednesday. Going to need more time to figure out the wheel color.


_Modified by PDubbs20AE at 12:28 AM 5-1-2010_


----------



## MidwestDubMafia (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (PDubbs20AE)*

Light bronze.


----------

